
MyWesternCanon - quark1519
@MyWesternCanon is a Twitter bot that tweets out the Western canon one sentence at a time.<p>Tagline: &quot;Get a quality liberal arts education delivered to you in easily digestible tweets.&quot;<p>A excerpt from a recent press release:<p>Readerly is introducing a new product into the education market, @MyWesternCanon. @MyWesternCanon is a Twitter feed that features the great literary and philosophical works of the Western tradition. It lets students &quot;follow&quot; these works during their time at college, thus read the great works of Western literature, history, and philosophy. By retweeting or favoriting tweets from the likes of Aristophanes, Jean-Jacque Rousseau, and Mary Wollstonecraft, students are engaging with the great minds of the Western tradition.<p>&quot;@MyWesternCanon allows students to read the entire Western canon in easily digestible tweets,&quot; says Readerly CEO, Dr. Sean Miller. &quot;So while they bone up on information technology and business management, majors that will guarantee them high-paying careers in today&#x27;s fast-paced economy, they&#x27;ll be getting a quality liberal arts education as well. It&#x27;s a win-win.&quot;<p>I&#x27;d love to get the Hacker News community&#x27;s impression.
======
eimai134
The concept is nice - students certainly need more exposure to Western
literature, history, and philosophy. Perhaps seeing these Tweets will inspire
them to look up the books or topics and read on their own since schools don't
teach much of this anymore.

But the idea of learning something from Tweets - no way. It's funny to read
the comment that they can read the entire Western canon in Tweets (it wouldn't
even make sense) and that "they'll be getting a quality liberal arts
education." That's hard enough to find at an actual university, let alone on
Twitter.

Now it would be nice to see a reputable, affordable online liberal arts
school. Maybe something like Codacademy where employers might take the
coursework completely seriously.

